# neue Fedora Beta installiert und jetzt zurück zu Windows = keine Festplatte gefunden



## serix (10. August 2006)

Ich habe Fedora Beta installiert. Funktioniert einwandfrei.

Nun möchte ich wieder Windows XP installieren. Ich boote mit der entsprechenden CD. Setup-Dateien werden geladen. Auswahl Menue mit den Partitionen erscheint.

Nur die Partitionen sind weg: "Kein Datenträger im Laufwerk". Mit anderen Worten, er findet die Festplatte nicht mehr.

Festplatte ist natürlich drin und funktioniert ja auch mit Fedora / Linux.

Was gibt es da für einen Trick?


----------

